# Gate Pass Gazette #5 Is Here!



## EN Publishing (Jul 15, 2022)

It's Friday 15th July, here's what we've been up to at EN Publishing this week.

*65 Enchanted Trinkets on IndieGoGo*​
Last week we launched a collection of colorful minor magical treasures to spice up your game without breaking it on IndieGoGo!


*Enchanted Trinkets I.* These 13 minor magical items include the butter knife of perfect serving, flask of inebriation, signaling ammunition, and the wig of styling, amongst others. By Erik Evjen; illustrated by Yihyoung Li. (4 pages, 13 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets II*. The thirteen new minor magical items from writer Robert Lashley include the inspiring pahu, smelly stone, midnight pearls, messenger ant, and more, making it easy to add a bit of flavourful magic to your 5E games without unbalancing the campaign. Illustrated by Xanditz. (4 pages, 13 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Arcane Apparel.* The fashion guru Adderley has rolled out her latest line of high-end apparel including the eminently useful discreet petticoat, ever-pristine unspoiled slippers, miraculously entertaining shoulder dragon brooch, and 17 other fun new items destined to bring delightful couture to any game. By Andrew Engelbrite; illustrated by Matthew Burger. (5 pages, 20 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Rogues in the House.* Cage of folly, conch of the secret voice, getaway boots, and the wand of cobwebs are just some of the eleven new enchanted trinkets for your 5th Edition games! By Brandes Stoddard; illustrated by Yihyoung Li. (4 pages, 11 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Apprentice Wizardry & Side Hustles.* Writer Christopher Ripple brings you 8 new enchanted trinket, this time suited to apprentice wizards, whether to help wit their studies or to play pranks on fellow students. These trinkets include the box of bees, library scarf, chime of muffled chanting, candle of the surreptitious scholar, listening quills, inkpot of the thrifty apprentice, tome of the endless tale, and theamulet of the pleasing bouquet. Illustrated by Phil Stone. (5 pages, 8 trinkets).

Click here to take a look at 65 Enchanted Trinkets for D&D 5th Edition on IndieGoGo!







*X Marks the Spot on Kickstarter Ended*​
Our Quickstarter campaign on Kickstarter ended. PDFs were sent out immediately, as usual!

We’ll be sending softcovers to backer as soon as we get the funds from Kickstarter. This is expected to be next week on 18th July.

*Gate Pass Gazette #5 Is Here!*​
*Gate Pass Gazette Issue #5* has been published, and includes a whole new avian heritage for your *Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition* games! 

*Canticle of the Wing*

Birdfolk are an eclectic avian people with a deep connection to nature. Different groups display characteristics from the birds their ancestors bonded with, meaning there are potentially as many different kinds of birdfolk as there are birds in the sky. This article introduces mechanics for the birdfolk heritage, as well as three related Simerengo cultures.

By Thiago Rosa

*The Western Shore*

Flanked by towering cliffs on one side and the treacherous ocean on the other, the Western Shore plays host to a variety of unique monsters and hazardous exploration challenges. Your heroes won’t have to face these trials unaided, however, as the beach is also home to potentially helpful NPCs and the assistance they can provide. These mechanics can be used separately or in conjunction to populate your oceanfront adventures.

By Marc Kenobi

*Synergy Feats for Extraordinary Heroes*

Finding oneself is often a strange endeavor, and the places these journeys take a hero can reveal uncanny powers and astonishing truths. This article features several first-class synergy feat trees to bring out a character’s hidden strength.

By Mike Myler

*The Zephyr's Complement: Steamfantasy Archetypes for an Airship Crew*

Daring feats of prowess, fantastical machines, and acts of eldritch gunslinging are just ahead! Whether used together as a crew or individually for a sepia-toned loner, these archetypes are for innovative characters driven to meld steam, magic, and steel.

By Rachel Williamson

Subscribers can download it right now on Patreon.com/gatepass






*Level Up A5E Kickstarter Fulfilment*​
Fulfilment Outside North America is Complete! We have fulfilled all the books in UK, Europe, Asia and Australia now (including Zeitgeist!). If you live outside North America and have no received your books please message us on Kickstarter so we can look into this for you.

North American Fulfilment of Zeitgeist is happening right now. US backers should be receiving them imminently, and Canadian backers shortly afterwards. This will see the end of fulfilment for the project.

This leaves us time to plan our next Kickstarter for Level Up A5E “The Dungeon Delvers Guide” planned for September 2022!

*Sponsorships For Your Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Play Campaign*​
EN Live offers sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the *Level Up Advanced 5th Edition* system in their actual play campaigns.

We’re pleased to announce that the the following creators will be sponsored for their content throughout July, August and September.

If you are interested in applying or finding out more about sponsorship for your campaigns, please visit www.enliverpg.com/sponsorship.








That's all for this week! Keep an eye on all our EN Live content for July by looking at our content calendar at enliverpg.com/schedule



Jessica | Business Manager


----------

